# LeBron James' Cramping.



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

OK so how does a multi million dollar athlete start cramping in the NBA finals.. one of the most important games of his lifetime...

Is it possible, there was no way he could avoid cramping ? No way to prepare with electrolytes and fluid ?

enlighten me.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

MtbAZ44 said:


> OK so how does a multi million dollar athlete start cramping in the NBA finals.. one of the most important games of his lifetime...
> 
> Is it possible, there was no way he could avoid cramping ? No way to prepare with electrolytes and fluid ?
> 
> enlighten me.


He's had muscle cramps in the past and a lot of athletes do. The air conditioner went out so the stadium was in the 90's from what has been said. He could of stayed hydrated better and drank some Gatorade or whatever product sponsors him. His diet could have a lot to do with it also.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

the way I see it is this: when I can pull 75 million a year working as an athlete, only then can I attempt to judge LeBron and his motivation and game prep.

he messed up plain and simple. was not familiar with the temperature on court, and he works harder than anyone else while on that wood.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm certainly nowhere near a pro athlete but from what I see during games and such I don't think most of them are drinking during the game to even attempt to keep up with fluid loss. Infact, I'm not sure athletes in any sport do. How many times do you see football players squirt something in their mouth, swish it around, and spit it out. Merely swishing it around in your mouth can help you, mostly by tricking your brain to think you've actually drank, so it lets you keep going. However, what it doesn't do is actually replace any fluid you have lost.

In regards to LeBron, he plays so hard that I doubt he thinks too much about hydration while on the court (maybe nobody can since they are focused on the game)...however, knowing the circumstances I would have thought the trainers would have made the players drink such and such before going back into the game. Knowing that what they drink in the 2nd quarter will pay off in the 4th quarter, etc. 

In a situation like that whoever wins the game could easily come down to who manages the hydration better (just like many endurance bike races, who wins is often times not the fastest or best rider but who manages their body the best).


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

45 minutes of championship NBA with best players in the world? Have you seem some cyclists make a 10 second effort up a hill and blow a lung?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Wait! What? He's back in Miami?


----------



## tick_magnet (Dec 15, 2016)

Probably because he was doing some fad low carb diet. It was all the rage in the NBA a fewer years ago until they discovered that cramps and injuries do not equal championships.


----------

